# Moechte Tabelle ausschreiben auf der Konsole



## richardcurtle (16. Apr 2009)

Hi,

Ich will Datensaetze als Tabelle ausgeben auf der Konsole/Datei.

5 Spalten.

Spalte 1 2 3 jeweils 20 Zeichen mit 5 Zeichen Abstand. Spalte 5 mit keiner Spaltenlimitierung.

Ist der Spalteninhalt zu lange muss er abgeschnitten werden.

Ist das Element in einer Spalte zu kurz oder zu lange muss es angepasst werden - also abgehackt oder verlaengert. Was ich nicht so richtig hinkriege ist der System.out letztendlich, der die Formatierung hinkriegt wie ich sie beschrieben hab.


----------



## faetzminator (16. Apr 2009)

wie wärs z.B. für das Anpassen mit

```
while (someString.length() < prefferedLength) {
    someString = " ".concat(someString);
}
if (someString.length() > prefferedLength) {
    someString = someString.substring(0, prefferedLength - 3).concat("...");
}
```


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Apr 2009)

Vielleicht sowas?

```
System.out.printf("%20s   %20s   %20s   %20s   %s\n",
   String.valueOf(ersterEintrag),
   String.valueOf(zweiterEintrag),
   String.valueOf(dritterEintrag),
   String.valueOf(vierterEintrag),
   String.valueOf(fünfterEintrag));
```
...musst bisschen rumprobieren, was da passiert wenn einträge zu lang sind, evtl noch rigendein metazeichen reinquetschen, kA :bahnhof:


----------

